# Go To The Tribs



## mystic4314 (May 20, 2006)

Go to the tribs and find them once again tore um up 65 more sunday stood in the dreary cloudy rainy day and slamed them big and plenty my kinda day


----------



## neocats1 (Oct 14, 2006)

what were you catching?


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

My bet it was whiteys  Just read his other thread .http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=89853


----------



## LittleMiamiJeff (Oct 1, 2005)

I knew I should have gone back out Sunday! 
Sat. was good, once we found them. 
It's that time of year again!
LMJ


----------



## mystic4314 (May 20, 2006)

yes it is i went back dowm yestrtday monday after work caught 6 more nice ones and a couple dozen bucket fish


----------



## creekwalker (May 23, 2004)

I've been out a couple of times in the last few days and tonight was the best so far. Thanks to LittleMiamiJeff for the tips. Good size today and quantity. Water conditions weren't the best, but they were still hitting. No flow, muddy, still about 45-47 degrees...


Date: 4/1/2008	
Time: Evening
Location: OR trib	
Surface Temp: 47
Water Clarity: Muddy (but clearing)
Weather: Cloudy
Target: White bass/hybrids
From: Bank	
Baits: 3" Shad 
Depth: 1-5' 
Fish Count: 24 
Species Caught: WB, Hybrids
Notes: Best retrieve was stop and go, jigging also worked pretty well, but never really needed to get near the bottom. Medium to fast retrieve. 

CW


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

Had a decent day for whities. Caught 30+ in a few different tribs. All were nice sized but seems like they are just starting to move near me. Few more warm days and the river dropping a few feet, they should be in full swing. Caught on various baits: 3" grub, 3" shad, jerkbait, in-line. They were pretty agressive when I could find them.

Jake


----------



## creekwalker (May 23, 2004)

I went yesterday with similar results/conditions, except the catch count was down and size was up. I only had about an hour to fish and the fish were much further downstream from the last time I was out. On the small trib I was fishing, they'll probably be back at the river by Saturday, if not sooner. I think I was less than .5 mile from the mouth yesterday, maybe closer.

Date: 4/2/2008
Time: Evening
Location: OR trib
Surface Temp: 47
Water Clarity: Muddy (but clearing)
Weather: Cloudy
Target: White bass/hybrids
From: Bank
Baits: 3" Shad
Depth: 1-2'
Fish Count: 6
Species Caught: WB, Hybrids
Notes: Seemed to bite much better near the surface with a quicker retrieve and occasional pause. Lost 3 big fish in addition to the ones caught. Bite was on right up until dark.


CW


----------

